# hydraulic issue with Long Tractor



## brownmako (Apr 4, 2011)

I refilled my hydro fluids in my 350 long tractor and tried to bleed the air out of the system. I am not getting much fluid pumping from the hose near the PTO with inline filter. I have a front end loader and I was bleeding the high pressure line but it seems to have an endless supply of air mix with some fluid. That smaller line comes out near the PTO in the rear along with the low pressure line that has the filter. The loader does move an inch or two extending but it should be more than that. The external hydro pump is working. I am not sure about what may be going on in side the case causing the fluid not to move around to get to the loader actuators. Thanks for any help on this.


----------

